# Outback Vs Freedom Lite?



## o0jonna0o

My husband and I just purchased a Keystone Freedom Lite 185QB which is the Outback 210RS - but apparently Keystone renames for Camping World to sell. The reason I ask is this is that this is the only forum I can find that even remotely address my model of travel trailer but... well, technically it's not an Outback


----------



## Y-Guy

Everyone is welcome here, even some of us former Outback owners hang out here!


----------



## rdvholtwood

x2 on everyone is welcome here!

Welcome to the group and we are _glad you found us_! You will definitely find lots of great people and informaton here.


----------



## Camping Fan

Welcome to Outbackers o0jonna0o!







I think you'll find this to be a friendly and helpful site, feel free to ask any questions you have. We have a lot of members with SOB (Some Other Brand) trailers, so join in the fun with your Outback clone.


----------



## o0jonna0o

Thank you all so much for such a warm and FAST welcome!!
SOB, that's hysterical! I love that!
As for me and my Outback clone, I think not only will I learn a lot from this forum but get quite a few giggles as well!!

Thanks!!


----------



## Northern Wind

All are welcome!!

and this is the only forum worth belonging to!


----------



## Camping Fan

o0jonna0o said:


> Thank you all so much for such a warm and FAST welcome!!
> SOB, that's hysterical! I love that!
> As for me and my Outback clone, I think not only will I learn a lot from this forum but get quite a few giggles as well!!
> 
> Thanks!!


It is true that any beverage you drink while reading Outbackers is a possible hazard - something about snorting said beverage out your nose and all over your computer.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback ....er...Freedom Lite.


----------



## Chabbie1

Welcome, Welcome, Welcome!!!!!!!!
you are always welcome here!


----------



## wolfwood

Northern Wind said:


> All are welcome!!
> 
> and this is the only forum worth belonging to!


Yeah! What he said!!!!

Besides, you may be an SOB....but you _do_ have a prime TV (Tow Vehicle)!!!


----------



## OBcanOB

Welcome aboard! There are Outbackers and SOB's from all around the country, USA and Canada (anywhere else??) and the who gang is extremely friendly and helpful.


----------



## Sayonara

*CONGRATS AND WELCOME !!!*


----------



## fourwalls

Welcome, Heck they let me hang around and I joined this forum because I was looking at an outback. Only I ended up buying a Durango by KZ, so I am one of the SOB's and still love this forum. They are serious to warn you about the drink threw the nose thing. You will be hard pressed to find any nicer people than the people who hang out here. Good luck with your new camper.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

To Outbackers!

(pay serious attention to the nose info, have paper towels close by!







)

Ok, so share how you came about your screen name!


----------



## daves700

Hey they even let me stay and all I have is a tent ... (i think my log in still works)


----------



## campingengineer

Welcome!!!

I too am an SOB and have been more than welcome and have learned a ton on this site!








I have a Keystone Passport which is very similar to the 21RS.

x2 on the TV

Colleen


----------



## o0jonna0o

Ok, I have made a mental note to not drink liquids while reading these forums!

My screen name story is boring.. it's my name and because my son likes bubbles, I put o0 and 0o kind of like bubbles around my name. Haha I can hear you all going "laaaaaaame!"


----------



## Oregon_Camper

o0jonna0o said:


> Ok, I have made a mental note to not drink liquids while reading these forums!
> 
> My screen name story is boring.. it's my name and because my son likes bubbles, I put o0 and 0o kind of like bubbles around my name. Haha I can hear you all going "laaaaaaame!"


Not lame.....just different.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

o0jonna0o said:


> Ok, I have made a mental note to not drink liquids while reading these forums!
> 
> My screen name story is boring.. it's my name and because my son likes bubbles, I put o0 and 0o kind of like bubbles around my name. Haha I can hear you all going "laaaaaaame!"


cool!


----------



## skippershe

Hi oOJonnaOo









Welcome to Outbackers!! 

Enjoy and Happy Camping,


----------



## dunn4

Welcome to Outbackers. I got a better deal from the Outback dealer than the Freedom Lite dealer (Camping World) and they had the one I wanted in stock. Since then I have learned the service is better too.

And, thanks to you I learned what SOB means. Well, in the sense used by the folks here. Been scratching my head on that one for a while...

Anyway, welcome and enjoy the camper. Watch out for the mod virus. Soon after purchase it strikes and can take months to shake. Also known to return when a new mod is posted here


----------



## kyoutback

daves700 said:


> Hey they even let me stay and all I have is a tent ... (i think my log in still works)


Your TV might be a little overkill for that tent.


----------



## Nathan

kyoutback said:


> Hey they even let me stay and all I have is a tent ... (i think my log in still works)


Your TV might be a little overkill for that tent.
[/quote]

Hey, better safe than sorry, right?


----------



## Thor

Welcome to Outbackers and congrats on your new trailer.

Chime in often and check out the rally sections. The forum is great but meeting the members is even better.

Thor


----------



## o0jonna0o

Is it a bad sign that I keep returning to the Mod forum? I keep jotting notes down and think "hmm... that looks cool!"
Maybe a mod-junkie in the making?

Thanks Thor for the rally tip, I can honestly say I think meeting some of the people here may slightly scar me for a long time to come








Just kidding!! (kinda....)


----------



## o0jonna0o

I've owned my Outback wannabe for just over a month and want to hear something funny? I've only laid eyes on it twice!

Because it's still at Camping World!

It took a week longer than we thought to get it delivered to our local Camping World, and now the parts that they needed to fix a few things on it are on backorder. So, it's been sitting at Camping World.

OMG I WANT MY TT!









Patience is not MY virtue.. I'm sure it's somebody's, like my husband. But not mine.
I just want to be able to post pictures in the "New RV" section already!


----------



## Path4ground

We thought hard about the freedom Lite as well before getting the OB, It looks like a great TT! You will like it!

BTW: Welcome to the group! Glad to have you with us!


----------



## N7OQ

I went to the Keystone web site and could not find that line of trailer







But you are more than welcome here and instead of calling it a SOB how about a AAO Almost A Outback


----------



## o0jonna0o

N7OQ said:


> I went to the Keystone web site and could not find that line of trailer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you are more than welcome here and instead of calling it a SOB how about a AAO Almost A Outback


It's a Camping World special. Apparently Keystone takes Outbacks and does a few little changes, renames them to Freedoms and sells them exclusively to Camping World. My version of Freedom Lite is actually the Outback 210RS with a few changes. Same exact floorplan and color schemes.


----------



## jcat67

daves700 said:


> Hey they even let me stay and all I have is a tent ... (i think my log in still works)


Have you checked with the rest of the group to see if your TV is sufficient to pull your tent? It appears that you have a 1 ton, but you don't mention how big the tent is.









Sorry, it was begging for it.


----------

